# Help Please - With Video



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

You are using your back leg to turn and not really carving in some instances on your video there... You also look quite "stiff" when you are going down. Not to mention you might want to slow it down a touch and get more turns in on your runs seeing how short the run is all things considered.


----------



## 102633 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks, I agree, not all of the runs were meant to be carving as you say it's a very small run to get a proper carve. How do you think the body position is? Thanks.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I would suggest a couple of lessons from a good coach, and take it from there...!!!

You may be a little over confident for you ability, and getting on a mountain will probably be nice but will be better if you know you have your technique sorted...


----------



## GOskiLF_bum (Feb 5, 2013)

at the 2:11 and 2:12 mark, I really like your angles and how bent/flexed your knees and ankles are. you now need to practice tilting the board on edge. I would strap in at home working toe and heel side or do this at the bottom with a partner holding you in the proper positions. I believe you've gotten plenty of advice in a previous thread on how to do this. now practice without moving then take it to the snow. this is my opinion...good luck!


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Your body position is pretty good, but it looks like your upper body typically leans forward somewhat during most of your riding. This is pretty common, as it's much easier to flex at the hips than to extend. Try some iliopsoas stretches to develop that extension range of motion, which will allow you to ride with a more vertical upper body, especially on the toe side. A more vertical upper body will help your manuals feel more stable as well. Take a lesson with a good coach if you can afford to.

For ollies, I'd say do really small ones smoothly to get the timing, and slowly increase the intensity to pop higher. Springing off the toes is probably normal because that's how humans jump. Maybe try springing off the heels just to get that feeling, too. It's all useful.

Most importantly, just keep riding. There really are no "right" and "wrong" ways to do things. Certain movements/movement patterns are just more or less effective and efficient than others. As long as you're actually paying attention to what your body is doing and how that affects the board, then you can experiment and make adjustments and determine for yourself what works and what doesn't. You have a good start, just take it to the mountains and have a blast.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

stillz said:


> Your body position is pretty good, but it looks like your upper body typically leans forward somewhat during most of your riding.


I know nothing of iliopsoas stretches...but...*your upper body typically leans forward somewhat during most of your riding*...

It looks to me that you do not have your pelvis "rotated or tipped forward". To do this...first, squeeze your butt cheeks togather and tighten your abs. And then, sink in your knees while keeping your back straight. Thus you will be more "stacked" over the center-line of the board. In the vid you are slightly riding "stinky butt".

You are improving!

edit:...looked at the vid again...definitely ur stinky...thus your are counter balanced with shoulders extended over your toe edge and your butt extended over your heel edge...thus counter balanced...stinky butt. Do the Above.


----------



## 102633 (Dec 28, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> I would suggest a couple of lessons from a good coach, and take it from there...!!!
> 
> You may be a little over confident for you ability, and getting on a mountain will probably be nice but will be better if you know you have your technique sorted...


Didn't think my ability was too bad :eyetwitch2:

Thanks all, handy few pointers for me to perfect on the mountain. Guess the leaning forward will also be throwing my butters onto my toe edge?

wrathfuldeity: I understand tipping it forward but where should it be rotated? Thanks.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

richbowen said:


> Didn't think my ability was too bad :eyetwitch2:
> 
> Thanks all, handy few pointers for me to perfect on the mountain. Guess the leaning forward will also be throwing my butters onto my toe edge?
> 
> wrathfuldeity: I understand tipping it forward but where should it be rotated? Thanks.


forward...like when ur humping...thrusting...be a porn star...but not an anal one :hairy:


----------



## 102633 (Dec 28, 2014)

wrathfuldeity: Nice  

Is that position just for toe side turns or just when riding generally?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

richbowen said:


> wrathfuldeity: Nice
> 
> Is that position just for toe side turns or just when riding generally?


riding in general....you want to be stacked over the mid line...equally balanced toe/heel over the mid line and thus beable to use more subtle movements to get to heel or toe side...instead of also trying to move against the counter/opposite weight.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> I would suggest a couple of lessons from a good coach, and take it from there...!!!
> 
> *You may be a little over confident for you ability, and getting on a mountain will probably be nice but will be better if you know you have your technique sorted...*


Yeah,.. Another good point to mention along with that is, if you've only been riding and learning indoors? Regardless of how well you have been progressing? Don't be in _too_ big a rush to go and bomb the mountain first time out.

Outside is different! Obviously you can handle riding in crowds!  But crowded or empty? Outdoors is different! The lighting will be changing, the snow conditions change, sometimes minute to minute, turn by turn! It can be puking snow so you can't see three feet in front of you, the wind can be blowin' a bitch kitty! Hard enough sometimes to even affect your trajectory as you're sliding down the hill! :lol: 

Unlike indoors with artificial lighting, there will be times on the slope when you can't distinguish a single, solitary detail in the snow you're riding on. :blink: When you can't see any of the dips or rollers, bumps and grooves that could trip you up! I've been surprised numerous times when the hill unexpectedly dropped out from under my feet! :eyetwitch2:  

The snow on this side of the run is nice & soft out in the sun, but as you fly around the corner, in the shade,..? It's Bullet Proof Ice!!! :eyetwitch2:

:laugh: It's a blast! Fun as all fuck! Just remember tho,... it ain't indoors or climate controled!


----------



## 102633 (Dec 28, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Yeah,.. Another good point to mention along with that is, if you've only been riding and learning indoors? Regardless of how well you have been progressing? Don't be in _too_ big a rush to go and bomb the mountain first time out.
> 
> Outside is different! Obviously you can handle riding in crowds!  But crowded or empty? Outdoors is different! The lighting will be changing, the snow conditions change, sometimes minute to minute, turn by turn! It can be puking snow so you can't see three feet in front of you, the wind can be blowin' a bitch kitty! Hard enough sometimes to even affect your trajectory as you're sliding down the hill! :lol:
> 
> ...



Thanks, I have been to a mountain but it was a few years ago, will defo bear it in mind..


Thanks for the input, will focus on my posture next time I am out... Hoping I will really improve when I am out on the mountain and have more than a 15 second run to actually think about getting it right...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

…well ok then!  

And I wasn't trying to be pedantic either. I just couldn't recall if up until now, all your riding had been indoors or not.

I have more trouble in those flat light conditions on the hill. I sometimes get a little vertigo when conditions are like that. (…probably one of the reasons I'm so fond of night riding. Under artificial lights, there's lots of contrast to the snow.)


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

also try tucking your back knee forward a little and bring your back hand beside you or even in front a little. Watch this video and you'll see what I mean;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vl-DzZ0KzA


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> also try tucking your back knee forward a little and bring your back hand beside you or even in front a little. Watch this video and you'll see what I mean;
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vl-DzZ0KzA


Are you serious? Unless you are rocking a eurocarve stance as seen in the link (which you're not), don't tuck your back knee forward. It's anatomically unsound. This is akin to advising someone to collapse one of their knees inward while doing squats or dead lifts. Your knees should track in the direction your toes are pointing. Take care of your body.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

100% serious

Been riding the same +17 front 0 back, knee tucked stance for 30 years, no knee issue, front knee (left) starting to feel pain, but torn ACL and MCL blindsided by a 45-50 mph jetski.

To each their own, I guess


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

Tucking your back knee is outdating for alpine carving as well. Most people on modern alpine boards widen their stance and keep the knees apart(which is why modern bindings have toe and heel lift). Driving the back knee forward makes it much harder to balance in hardboots. 

In soft boots, it does work but limits your range of motion and ability to move on the board. It does help slightly bend the tail of board, but the same thing can be accomplished by drifting your weight back and getting higher on edge.


----------

